

Strange Plants of Socotra Island - mparramon
http://www.binscorner.com/pages/s/strange-plants-of-socotra-island.html?z=10

======
throwaway_yy2Di
Here's an exact duplicate of this article on another spammy aggregator from
five years ago:

[http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/most-alien-
looking-p...](http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/most-alien-looking-
place-on-earth.html)

I don't really have a point.

edit: I do have a point. This is a "mirror" of the OP's site, now that its
server has crashed. And if this one crashes too, just search "blooming
elephant leg" for another dozen "mirrors". (Best viewed with AdBlock,
Ghostery).

~~~
praxeologist
Socotra gets posted on reddit a lot too, though I have never seen this walled
city.

I asked my family for Dragon's Blood Tree seeds for Xmas last year and they
seem to have not taken me seriously =(

------
md10x42
Sadly it is not advisable for tourists to visit Socotra, as access is only
through Yemen.

